# Solved: PNPDeviceID Format



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm working on developing a WMI query for my application. It needs to find the assigned virtual COM port for a given VID/PID. Using the WMI Code Creator I have found that...

* Namespace: root\CIMV2
* Class: Win32_SerialPort
* Property: PNPDeviceID

...returns a value of `USB\VID_10C4&PID_EA60\0001`. This same value can be found by going to the appropriate entry in Device Manager -> Properties -> Details tab and selecting Device Instance Id.

My question is, what does the `\0001` signify? Or, can I expect my device to have a device ID of `USB\VID_10C4&PID_EA60\0001` when plugged into any Windows system? Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I sent a Message to another TSG member who I think can answer your question. He should be by some time today.

On a side note: Where do you live in Wisconsin.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

As far as I know, the \0001 will identify the specific instance of that device. If you have two connected, the next one may be \0002. Or you may already have one with \0000
With some USB devices, simply plugging them into a different port will create a new instance, others will not create a new instance unless a 2nd device is connected at the same time.


----------



## pcpro17 (Oct 9, 2006)

Thank you. That makes sense. I have another question, specifically regarding WQL, if you have a moment:

http://forums.techguy.org/software-development/959171-using-wql-limit-results-string.html

Cheers!


----------

